# Casual cycling shoes?



## RustPuddle (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey all,
Im doing some regular commuting and general getting around town with clipless pedals and Im sick of having to change out of my cycling shoes whenever I take a prolonged stop or go to work. Does anyone know of any good sneaker looking shoes that you can screw cleats into? I know Chrome makes a pair but they are almost sickeningly trendy. Something similar to those would be awesome.
Thanks!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I want some of those Keen sandals that are SPD compatible. I love my Keens, but I bought them before they had the SPD ones. Not really a 'shoe' I guess, but they are casual!


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

There is a company called DZR that makes some casual ones that looks great and are reasonably priced.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Shimano makes some pretty conservative ones. A friend of mine has a pair Specialized made for the purpose. They're a little goofy-looking, to my eye. 5.10 makes some, I think - I saw a guy in them yesterday. I thought they were ugly. So, the Shimanos are my favorite pair that I know of. I also have some SPD sandals around somewhere, which are awesome if you live somewhere that gets hot and sticky.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Pearl Izumi X-Alp Seek. Totally comfortable for on-bike or off-bike expeditions. I love mine. Available at many places, including REI.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Keen also makes a SPD compatible casual shoe:

KEEN Footwear - Mobile


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

The Keens are heavy... my fav's are Lake I/O SDL's which are discontinued but still available. Sizing is similar to Sidi Dominator 5's in my experience.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=43.155546,-79.167219


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

Forgive me for this, but why would you want to clip in for commuting? I just rock some vans and plat form pedals. To each his (or her) own I guess. 

Anyway, I like the Keen's Woodway has posted. That's my vote. Pretty classy.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Doughnut Spaghetti said:


> Forgive me for this, but why would you want to clip in for commuting? I just rock some vans and plat form pedals. To each his (or her) own I guess.


Because clipless is awesome and the benefits still apply to commuting.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Keen spd sandals are much narrower than normal Keens. I love my Keen Newports and was disappointed when the Keen Commuters didnt fit.

I have Pearl Izumi X-Alp Lows which are great for general use and they look pretty casual.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Lately, I'm working somewhere where I can keep my bike inside, and feel comfortable about riding in on something expensive. So I've been riding my racing bike most days. It may only be an hour a day of riding, but the bike's more fun, the ride's long enough that I get sweaty and need to change my shirt, so why not? 

When I was in college, I always wore casual clipless shoes. One of the old Shimano models. I lived and studied in a wooded campus, and popped out onto singletrack on the way to class a lot.


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been rocking a pair of Chrome Midway Pros (bought through Zappos for the free shipping). Not using them clipped in, my pinned platforms stick well enough to the shoes. Stiffer sole than my old Chrome Kursks... really notice it on acceleration.


----------



## Goannaman (Aug 11, 2011)

I have Pearl Izumi X Alp Seek IV's comfortable, stiff enough on the bike (let's not kid, they are nowhere near my diadora road shoes but that isn't the point right). 

My only complaint (pretty minor) is that with the amount of tread, it takes a bit of getting used to making sure you are on the cleat, not just the sneaker tread...


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Doughnut Spaghetti said:


> Forgive me for this, but why would you want to clip in for commuting? I just rock some vans and plat form pedals. To each his (or her) own I guess.


I could see using platforms for a 2-3 mile flat commute at a very casual pace, but anything longer or with any elevation and I like me my clipless :thumbsup:

I have a pair of the Keen sandals and a pair of the Austins. Both are nice options IMO.


----------



## mtnbean (Jan 5, 2010)

I got some Shimano MT-22s for cheap from REI Outlet a couple weeks ago, and like them a lot. Got them to replace my old dying MT-60s. They're the same sole as the M086 mtb shoe but with an upper that wouldn't look out of place in an office.


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

I like my Shimano MT-31s. They don't look particularly like bike shoes, and are pretty comfy to wear off the bike. Not super expensive either.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

https://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_513988_-1_202642_10000_202525

Nashbar $19.99-34.99










Sorry Did Not realize Pic would be Humongous


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

I've got a set of the Keen Commuter Sandals for summer, really comfy and great for walking around.

I would totally try the Keen Austin Pedal shoes out based on how good the sandals have been.


----------



## RustPuddle (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! Normbilt, those shoes are pretty much EXACTLY what I was looking for. Thank you!!

EDIT - 
Looks like they stopped making them and the only ones left are super small. :madman::madman:


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

Clipless Bike Shoes by DZR, Quoc Pham, and Mission Workshop || Mission Workshop

Mission Workshop sells a good selection of clipless compatible casual shoes. A bit on the expensive end, but also high on the quality end.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Some other Keens on sale Keen Springwater Cycling Shoes (For Men) - Save 30%

Haven't tried their cycling shoes but love my Keen winter sneaker-boot thingys.


----------



## Vanselus (Aug 28, 2011)

lawfarm said:


> Pearl Izumi X-Alp Seek. Totally comfortable for on-bike or off-bike expeditions. I love mine. Available at many places, including REI.


I second this - the Pearls are extremely comfortable and durable and are very easy to walk in. For winter or rain you can just cover 'em up...


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> I want some of those Keen sandals that are SPD compatible. I love my Keens, but I bought them before they had the SPD ones. Not really a 'shoe' I guess, but they are casual!


I know this is an oldish post, but I'll give my $0.02 anyway. I have 3 pairs of Keen shoes and love them (wearing my Targhees right now!). I tried on a pair of their mountain biking shoes, they fit totally different than their non-bike shoes. I also read a lot of reviews of their SPD sandals and people said the same thing, they were nice but the fit was totally different. I think I saw those reviews on bonktown/departmentofgoods.



Vanselus said:


> I second this - the Pearls are extremely comfortable and durable and are very easy to walk in. For winter or rain you can just cover 'em up...


I also have a pair of the X-Alp Seeks, the 2009 ones that are grey and orange, and love them. I just switched from a combo of SPD and Crank Bros on my bike to all SPD, so now that I can use any of my shoes on any of my bikes, I'll be using those to commute with instead of my more bike-ish shoes.


----------

